# Running with your lab?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am looking to get a lab puppy. I'm envisioning he'll be a hunter, mostly a family dog, and I'd like to take him running with me. At what age is it okay for your dog to go on runs with you? I typically run about 4-8 miles a day.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've heard some say their vet said to wait until they are a year old. My vet never said anything but I didn't ask (I'm not a runner). I'd probably wait a while (6-8 months?) to run them that long, and probably to try keep it off concrete as much as possible, but I'm not a vet and haven't researched the topic.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

please keep him off concrete/asphalt. No better for their joints than it is for yours with out shoes on.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Definitely wait for any kind of running longer than 100 yds at a time until the dog is full grown. Their growth plates are still soft and can cause both bone and ligament damage. Especially on solid surfaces such as pavement.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A few comments and I am by no means an expert...

running to us is like a fast walk for a dog..................LOL

my pup does more running than that just playing in the yard

My family's farm dogs would follow equipment out into the fields starting at an early age. I don't recall any of them having joint or ligament problems.

My first dog was a resident in town. While it got daily exercise it was nowhere near the extent that the 2 I have had on the farm get. It had more joint problems than I expect out of my current pup.

The 2 year old that I lost in January began short runs/trots (behind bike and on dirt or gravel) at about 8 months old. 1/2 mile then, mile then 2 and so on. It was probably over a year old before we exceeded the 2 mile mark. Not every day but 2-3 days a week. I'll never know if it had long term effects but I do know that dog was built like a racehorse and I had to slow the pace or it would go full out.. I wouldn't run a young dog as far as you are going but I question if a short loop a couple times a week to start is going to hurt. But again I'm no expert.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You'll know when the pup is ready for runs. Just getting them to walk at heel on a lead is a good first step, never mind running :lol:

I think I started running Remy when he was about seven months old. He'd already had a full fall of hunting under his collar, mind you, but that winter we had a lot of snow and he was bursting at the seams with energy. A 3-4 mile run every other day seemed perfect, and at my turtle pace he barely broke into a trot.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just wait. Is it worth causing long term issues with your dog? We waited at least a year before running (1 mile at a time) on paved roads.

Running on grass is not the same as running on the sidewalk.


----------

